# Need help with cast net



## duckcrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to try my hand at shrimping in Darien next weekend and I am trying to figure out the proper way to apply duct tape to my cast net. Is it placed completely around the bottom or in strips that are spread out about a foot? How do I need to go about this?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 9, 2008)

> sorry i cant help but what would the tape do?



It slows the fall of the net and lets it open more fully.


----------



## micahdean (Sep 9, 2008)

full peice all the way around the bottom of one side(inside) then, another full piece around the bottom on the other side(outside).good luck with the shrimp!


----------



## duckcrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

micahdean said:


> full peice all the way around the bottom of one side(inside) then, another full piece around the bottom on the other side(outside).good luck with the shrimp!



Thanks, About how far above the sinkers do I need to go?


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 10, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> I'm going to try my hand at shrimping in Darien next weekend and I am trying to figure out the proper way to apply duct tape to my cast net. Is it placed completely around the bottom or in strips that are spread out about a foot? How do I need to go about this?



 Is that still illegal?? I know that it has been for a long time. If not place the tape just above the lead, tape both sides all the way around. What size net?

And if it is still illegal you might as well go all out and throw our some fish meal or sinking dog food.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 10, 2008)

NET CARE
Keep the net out of the sun- The most important thing you can do for your net is to keep it out of the sunlight, especially direct sunlight.- The sun's rays are harmful to the monofilament the net is made of and make the mesh brittle and weaken it. Obviously you are going to have the net in the sun when in use, but when not in use keep the net out of the sun. I use 5 gallon buckets to store mine. Incidentally, most petroleum products like gas, grease and diesel will also damage the net.

Keep the net clean and free of salt deposits- The saltwater drying on the net will leave salt deposits, especially in the knots, that can be abrasive and weaken the knots. Make sure you thoroughly rinse the net with freshwater and allow it to dry. I do this on a tall rack I made to accommodate nets up to 16ft tall, but any high limb or hook will do. Just loop a double piece of the handline around the net below the horn and tie a half-hitch. This will hold the mesh up and leave a loop to hang the net by. Make sure you leave the leadline resting on the ground so the weight is not on the mesh.
(( You do not want to hang the net with the leadline off the ground as it will tighten the knots and make the net harder to use. Let the net dry and store.))

Soak in fabric softener- After you buy a new net, or when your old net begins to feel stiff, it is a good idea to soak the net in a mixture of liquid fabric softener and water. I do mine a couple of times a year. Mix a couple of caps of liquid fabric softener (the cheap stuff is fine) with enough water to submerge the net. I go ahead and put my handline in the water as well, but some people don't like that as it can make the handline a bit slippery at first. Soak the net for a minimum of a few hours, but I like to do mine overnight. After soaking, hang the net up and rinse thoroughly. The softener will recondition the net and lubricate the knots. This makes the net throw easier and last longer, it is also a great way to get rid of the nasty smell on your net if you miss a mullet or pogie and store the net away! 

Repair the net-Repair all holes in the mesh as soon as possible. Small tears will become large holes if left un-repaired.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 10, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Is that still illegal?? I know that it has been for a long time. If not place the tape just above the lead, tape both sides all the way around. What size net?
> 
> And if it is still illegal you might as well go all out and throw our some fish meal or sinking dog food.



Sorry I guess they did change the law on that  wheres my duct tape


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2008)

I put mine where the bottom of the duct tape was about 3 inches from the bottom of the net.  It is important to put tape on both sides or else the tape will stick to other parts of the net and you will have a mess.  Now if you are really talented, the best way is actually to sew plastic beach chair webbing rather than duct tape.  Much lighter and dries much faster.


----------



## duckcrazy (Sep 10, 2008)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Is that still illegal?? I know that it has been for a long time. If not place the tape just above the lead, tape both sides all the way around. What size net?
> 
> And if it is still illegal you might as well go all out and throw our some fish meal or sinking dog food.



It's a 7ft 1/2" sq mesh. I know alot of people have been doing it illegally, but it is now legal again.


----------



## duckcrazy (Sep 10, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I put mine where the bottom of the duct tape was about 3 inches from the bottom of the net.  It is important to put tape on both sides or else the tape will stick to other parts of the net and you will have a mess.  Now if you are really talented, the best way is actually to sew plastic beach chair webbing rather than duct tape.  Much lighter and dries much faster.



Thanks. I might get brave and try that later but for this year Im going with the tape.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 10, 2008)

I love duct tape!


----------

